# PSA - WAHM sites/pictures/auctions



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey mamas....

If you are going to be auctioning or selling WAHM stuff on ebay or the TP or whever can everyone please try to take your own pictures OR email the wahm and ask permission to use their pictures? I know its a small details... but many wahms go through a lot of time and effort to make really professional pictures.. and it really stinks and hurts for those to be taken for personal use without even thinking to ask the WAHM, kwim? Same thing goes for graphics/web code/articles, etc... but that doesnt really apply here, LOL. But It all falls under the fact that anything published on websites belongs to the owner because of copyright laws. I doubt many people would say no.. its just a nice courtesy to ask first


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

It does take a really long time! I took pictures to list Sophie's diapers for sale now that she is potty learned and it took me an hour to take pictures, resize, upload and write descriptions. I'd be so upset if someone used those pictures without at least asking. Thanks for bringing this up Tiffany.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I cannot say enough about this. You can get in legal trouble (it's happened to someone I know!) for using a company's pictures. Thanks for the reminder, Tiffany.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

It *does* take a long time to get the pictures taken, edited, named so you actually remember what the picture is of, then categorized with the others.... that's why it takes me so darn long to put stuff on the TP!!!


----------



## mishpiggy (Oct 8, 2004)

It does take a long time. All the auctions I am doing on ebay took forever exspecially with a crappy camera you have to take 5 pics of one item in hopes to get one that might turn out. So no doubt does it take time.
Just not everyone including me thinks about asking I suppose.

However not all will let you use their pictures. oh well....


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mishpiggy*
Just not everyone including me thinks about asking I suppose.

Exactly! Hence this great PSA









(btw, I don't even *have* a digital camera... I can only take pictures when I take the camera home from work on the weekends... but since I'm quitting at the end of this month I don't know *what* I will do later?! I guess I'll just figure that out later)


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

:


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

That is a great point, I have seen it myself.
Also, if you are gonna sell something WAHM make SURE the WAHM actually made ALL the items in your lot.....my little PSA


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

What does PSA stand for?


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

"Public Service Announcement"


----------



## twinluv (Nov 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Just*Lindsay*
What does PSA stand for?

I'm guessing, Public Service Announcement?


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd like to add that WAHM's please ask mama's before posting other people's babies in your gallery. Most do, but its a little shocking to stumble across your baby on the internet and not have been asked permission to have it placed there.

I'm sure these are innocent when they happen. That's why a friendly PSA is a good thing!


----------



## Saartje (Oct 22, 2004)

It's all in the details, isn't it?







Thanks for the reminder, Tiffany.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Great PSA, Tiffany!


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

oh esp don't use a "new" photo of the item to sell it used. yikes.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

people tend to break copyright law freely. And the internet makes it worse.

That goes for music and movies.....

*stepping off my artist protection soapbox*


----------



## Marinerbaby (Dec 3, 2004)

I am a photographer and I totally agree with this PSA. It can be very upsetting to have someone use your work without permission.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

I feel like I am totally missing something here. Why would a wahm- or anybody for that matter- care if you link to their photo of the diaper?


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Because legally it is theirs. I can't go on to the McDonald's site and use their photographs for something I am selling in hopes to make more money than I bought it for (say collector's item). I can't use their photos on my personal website and vice versa.

So if I have a one of a kind KP and then use Maria's photograph to sell it on Ebay, I am stealing. Unless I have her permission.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh gosh!









I must admit I never even thought about this! I mean I knew not to take photos off anyones site(s) but still....thanks for the info!








:

Would this still apply for custom orders that you were emailed pictures of? I suppose so but I just want to make sure. I have used two photos previously that were emailed to me hmmmmm......


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I also wanted to second Lindsay's post.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Because legally it is theirs. I can't go on to the McDonald's site and use their photographs for something I am selling in hopes to make more money than I bought it for (say collector's item). I can't use their photos on my personal website and vice versa.

So if I have a one of a kind KP and then use Maria's photograph to sell it on Ebay, I am stealing. Unless I have her permission.

But I still think I must be missing something-mommy brain i guess. Why would they care if you use their pictures? How does it harm them? And how would it make you more money to use their pictures?

I am so not trying to be a pita i just don't understand the problem.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

A site, a photograph, as in the photographer mama, a song...is the property of *that* person. Just like with anything you have to *ask* to use it. Maybe not in the instance of someone's blouse, for example, the former items are (not sure about the copyright process, per say) they may be covered by the federal copyright law and copying it would be an enfringement of that law.

In the case of Ebay, some items are in demand and we know the bids go over retail.

Basically, the property, in this case, the website is theirs and they need the courtesy and legally, to grant permission for you to use it.

Its a bit early for me to tackle copyright...am I making sense?


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

so it wouldn't be okay to put a link to the website you bought the diaper from?


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy*
so it wouldn't be okay to put a link to the website you bought the diaper from?

No, that's just fine if you are using the link to give the buyer more info on the product/site. But, if you use pictures from said website, then that is stealing. Basically, if you didn't take the picture yourself, it's not yours!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

So is it ok to post photos a wahm took if you arent trying to sell the item? Its still their property right?

But I know we all do that all the time - myself included. I just posted a pic of the custom Luxe set Jesse made me. She took the pic and PMed it to me and I posted it here to share (brag







: ). Isnt that still her property?

Or does it not matter because I am not trying to sell the set - just share?


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm a little confused too... I must be the only one who has never noticed this kind of misuse?


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Technically it does not matter whether you received the picture in an e-mail, the internet, etc. Whomever owns the picture must give you specific consent to use the image. It is theirs to use as they see fit. I think in most cases misuse of a photograph is innocent but that still does not make it right. I think it is best to err on the side of caution and respect and just ask the WAHM for permission.


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mami*
I'm a little confused too... I must be the only one who has never noticed this kind of misuse?

Now that I am thinking about it I see this a LOT here. I think people do it innocently wanting to show off their latest buy but it is still an infringement of copyright/ownership issues when an image is used with express consent of the owner. Prior to this thread, though, I must admit I never thought about the copyright issues.







:


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:

She took the pic and PMed it to me and I posted it here to share (brag ). Isnt that still her property?

Or does it not matter because I am not trying to sell the set - just share?
I am not an expert in copyright law, but I used to work in publishing so I have a little bit of knowledge (maybe just enough to be dangerous).

It is still her property and it it still technically illegal to post it even if all you want to do is share your joy.

However, a copyright holder would not be able to prove damages if you were only sharing, so there would most likely be no legal penalties for such misuse.

If a WAHM sends you a photo in an email, you can always ask if you can post it! She'll probably say yes and everyone will be happy.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vkberes*
Technically it does not matter whether you received the picture in an e-mail, the internet, etc. Whomever owns the picture must give you specific consent to use the image. It is theirs to use as they see fit. I think in most cases misuse of a photograph is innocent but that still does not make it right. I think it is best to err on the side of caution and respect and just ask the WAHM for permission.











I think most WAHMs do email pics so that you can share pics with your friends so in that case maybe its an implied consent? I am not sure, I always ask first just to err on the side of caution. I think the real rub is when someone uses a WAHMs pictures to sell things on ebay/TP etc - especially when they will make a profit (which i have no problem with... just clairfying, LOL)... it just feels like a kick in the gutt to the WAHM.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

I think I am guilty of this too!









But I am confused too...we cant post actual pix on MDC so are we talking about links in the TP?


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radish*
I think I am guilty of this too!









But I am confused too...we cant post actual pix on MDC so are we talking about links in the TP?

what I have seen a lot of is people saving the WAHMs picture from their site to their computer, then using it in ebay auctions. Tho it happens on the TP too.. i think its mostly ebay auctions I have seen it


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

In my mind, it's like getting professional pictures taken of your child. If I go to Sears and get L's pics taken, they post them on the web and I can show anyone I want. But if I start trying to print pictures from their files, therefore causing Sears to lose revenue, that is illegal.

So, if you are just showing people the picture because you want to show-off an item, and you are giving all the appropriate credit like "This is the picture that the WAHM sent me of the soaker she knit, isn't it great?" I don't think that is wrong. But if you are using someone else's picture to sell an item, therefore making revenue off of that other person in any way, that is wrong unless you have permission.

Right?

Tara


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

In the case of trying to sell something - which I realize is what this entire post is about - I totally agree. Its the WAHMs property and the person trying to use the pic should get permission.

In this case:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy*
It is still her property and it it still technically illegal to post it even if all you want to do is share your joy.


I would think that most wahms dont care. I know if I were a wahm I wouldnt think twice about someone posting pics here of my stuff - that is how they generate business, word of mouth. Especially in a business like cloth diapers. I never would have thought to ask if I could post a pic of a custom peice of fluff that the wahm sent me because to me its BETTER for her if I do - like free advertising.

Also, I think if a wahm did want people to ask permission to use their photos to post here most people probably wouldnt do it (post the photos I mean) - I know I wouldnt. I would just keep my joy to myself


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:

I would think that most wahms dont care. I know if I were a wahm I wouldnt think twice about someone posting pics here of my stuff - that is how they generate business, word of mouth. Especially in a business like cloth diapers. I never would have thought to ask if I could post a pic of a custom peice of fluff that the wahm sent me because to me its BETTER for her if I do - like free advertising.
I actually feel the same way. But it doesn't matter how you or I feel about it -- the photo is not our property and therefore we don't get to make the call about whether it's "better" to post it or not.

Edited to add that I realize I'm portraying a more hostile situation than I intend. I'm sure most WAHMs don't mind you sharing your joy, and I suspect that many would even give permission to use their pix on eBay or the TP. I don't mean to imply that WAHMs are hostile litigious people because I know most are not! But IMO it's still not right to violate their copyrights.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy*
I actually feel the same way. But it doesn't matter how you or I feel about it -- the photo is not our property and therefore we don't get to make the call about whether it's "better" for you to post it or not.

Oh ITA - I know its a legal issue. I just think as a wahm I would make it standard that my photos could be used in cases like this so people would share and send more customers my way!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

I've always been a bit uncertain about this issue and that's why I never post pics to share of items until I actually get it, even though I may have a pic in my inbox. Even though most wahm's don't mind at all.

Here's what I find funny. The fluffymail mamas are so nice. I had a custom order that I shared with someone and she decided she didn't want her diaper. I went the TP to sell one (to recover my money, for what I paid) and my camera wasn't working. I was trying to explain the diaper instead and then along came a fluffymail mama and posted a pic for me. :LOL

Another thing about using your own pic though when it comes to sales- it proves that a) you have the item and b) it's condition. I think it's preferable even if the picture isn't "as good".


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

I remember that LOL I felt bad you got "stuck" with an extra diaper :LOL


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
I remember that LOL I felt bad you got "stuck" with an extra diaper :LOL

:LOL but I was not "stuck" with it for very long! I thought that was you but I couldn't remember for sure.







In retrospect I should have kept the diaper though. At the time I had this crazy idea that I didn't "need" it because I had enough diapers already:LOL


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm a wahm and I spend a LOT of time taking pictures. Way too much really but I want to document my work before I send it away forever ! My hard drive is crammed with photos. I've been thinking that I should send prints with the customs, maybe I will. hmm

I usually do send a jpg to the buyer, even if they don't ask and already have the soaker in hand in hopes that they will use my pic for showing it off and not some blurry thing that they took with a 5 year old webcam :LOL
I'm shallow







:

but yes I do think that it is necessary to ask permission to use that photo to sell it and of course to provide a recent pic to show condition. Unless the item is unused, it would be best to take new photos, and perhaps offer a link to the wahm's gallery to see the original ones.
I would also like to be asked if the photo were to be used for any other purpose i.e. online articles, etc...

Elizabeth


----------



## mishpiggy (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yarnia*
I'm a wahm and I spend a LOT of time taking pictures. Way too much really but I want to document my work before I send it away forever ! My hard drive is crammed with photos. I've been thinking that I should send prints with the customs, maybe I will. hmm

I usually do send a jpg to the buyer, even if they don't ask and already have the soaker in hand in hopes that they will use my pic for showing it off and not some blurry thing that they took with a 5 year old webcam :LOL
I'm shallow







:

but yes I do think that it is necessary to ask permission to use that photo to sell it and of course to provide a recent pic to show condition. Unless the item is unused, it would be best to take new photos, and perhaps offer a link to the wahm's gallery to see the original ones.
I would also like to be asked if the photo were to be used for any other purpose i.e. online articles, etc...

Elizabeth


Well I am glad you are that shallow because I had to take a picture of an item (wahm would not let me use her pic) with the crappiest digital camera alive and take a picture and boy did it do the item injustice poor poor item :LOL

That being said I think most of us never thought about asking to use pictures. I know I never did. I could care less if someone used my pics not that they would want to :LOL have to say its a good reminder to us all or I guess an alert to us all to ask.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:

what I have seen a lot of is people saving the WAHMs picture from their site to their computer, then using it in ebay auctions. Tho it happens on the TP too.. i think its mostly ebay auctions I have seen it
Thanks! Got it!!! I was confused


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

**first, i want to say that i don't think i ever have, and after this thread never will, use a wahm's picture of her product**

Okay? But I still don't get it. I mean, of course I get not making copies of proofs that a professional photographer took, or downloading music for free. But that is totally different than this. Photographers make their money off photos. Musicians make their money off their music. Diapering wahms don't make money off the pictures of their diapers. So I cannot understand for the life of me how using the picture they took of their diaper harms them in any way.

I get the part about taking your own picture to show what the diaper looks like currently, as opposed to what it looked like when you bought it. That I get.

Is there some huge thing that happened that everybody else knows about that if I knew about I would understand this? Or am I just paranoid? Or dense?

I am not trying to be a pain in the neck. It's just one of those things. I hate when I don't understand something and I truly don't understand this.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy*
**first, i want to say that i don't think i ever have, and after this thread never will, use a wahm's picture of her product**

Okay? But I still don't get it. I mean, of course I get not making copies of proofs that a professional photographer took, or downloading music for free. But that is totally different than this. Photographers make their money off photos. Musicians make their money off their music. Diapering wahms don't make money off the pictures of their diapers. So I cannot understand for the life of me how using the picture they took of their diaper harms them in any way.

I get the part about taking your own picture to show what the diaper looks like currently, as opposed to what it looked like when you bought it. That I get.

Is there some huge thing that happened that everybody else knows about that if I knew about I would understand this? Or am I just paranoid? Or dense?

I am not trying to be a pain in the neck. It's just one of those things. I hate when I don't understand something and I truly don't understand this.










Part of a WAHM's time is picture taking. I don't take really nice pictures of my items for the fun of it, I take them to show the customer a true depiction of what her item looks like. I don't even have the really *expensive* software neccesary to "tube" the picture and make it look really spiffy.

So

1 - many WAHM"s spent a lot of money on the camera and the software to make that picture

2 - After making the diapering item the WAHM *spent* her time to properly photograph the item.

3 - Having that nice spendy picture increase the sales on her site.

Not trying to be snotty, just clear. The person putting up that auction is taking advantage of all the above.

Its not exactly like pattern copyright or anything, but its along the same lines.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Just wanted to add another perspective.

If you had a crappy camera and wanted a nice picture for your auction, would you ask someone to spend their time and use their equipment to get a nice picture for you? Probably not, but you might *ask* if they had one already taken that they would allow you to use. Of course, this excludes the obvious fact that you don't want to portray a used item with a new picture, blah, blah. Just trying to frame the concept in a way that makes sense as far the the WAHM's time and equipment etc...


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

So how is it different than if I linked a pic here to say "look at these cute..." Would that be ok? But it's ok because I haven't purchased the item and I'm showing it off to people to get that WAHM the sale right? I guess it just seems like a double standard to me. I mean, I understand about using the same pic to auction or sell something. I respect a persons work, but I don't get why you couldn't just say "look at this soaker I"m getting," but you could say "look at this cute soaker."


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

I respect a persons work, but I don't get why you couldn't just say "look at this soaker I"m getting," but you could say "look at this cute soaker."
Typically when you do either of those things you are linking directly to the product on the wahm site (or if you arent, that would be the right way to do it) ... versus taking the picture off of their site and putting it up on your own. Therefore you are not taking possession of it... you are directing people to the place where the picture currently is...in the possession of the owner of the site.... if that makes sense?


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
Typically when you do either of those things you are linking directly to the product on the wahm site (or if you arent, that would be the right way to do it) ... versus taking the picture off of their site and putting it up on your own. Therefore you are not taking possession of it... you are directing people to the place where the picture currently is...in the possession of the owner of the site.... if that makes sense?

ooooh ok LOL!


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie*
So how is it different than if I linked a pic here to say "look at these cute..." Would that be ok? But it's ok because I haven't purchased the item and I'm showing it off to people to get that WAHM the sale right? I guess it just seems like a double standard to me. I mean, I understand about using the same pic to auction or sell something. I respect a persons work, but I don't get why you couldn't just say "look at this soaker I"m getting," but you could say "look at this cute soaker."

I honestly never thought about it, but I guess its the same issue of a person used their equipment and time to produce that image and its theirs









As a WAHM I'm always pleased when someone posts a picture saying "look what I'm getting". I feel like they really like what I made for them and its a nice feeling. However, some may not feel the same.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
Typically when you do either of those things you are linking directly to the product on the wahm site (or if you arent, that would be the right way to do it) ... versus taking the picture off of their site and putting it up on your own. Therefore you are not taking possession of it... you are directing people to the place where the picture currently is...in the possession of the owner of the site.... if that makes sense?

That makes sense! Thanks :0


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

I guess I'm the odd one out because I always ask directly or indirectly if I can share. When I get a pic I always thank the WAHM and will either say "{is it ok to post this??" or I can't wait to show this off - letting them know I plan to post it. If they are not ok with it then they have the chance to tell me. No one ever has but it's still been their choice.... likewise all the WAHM's I've sent pics of DS in their items have all asked me if it's ok to include in their galleries and I appreciate that


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy*
Diapering wahms don't make money off the pictures of their diapers. So I cannot understand for the life of me how using the picture they took of their diaper harms them in any way.

No, they don't make money off the pictures but it adds value to their product. They are the ones who take the time to take nice pictures of their items and they have legal rights to those pictures. Put yourself in their shoes. Wouldn't you be upset if you stocked your store w/35 AIO's (just making up an example here) only to find one of them on eBay using YOUR picture that you took the time to take? Again, that's stealing if you did not take the picture yourself and not only that, it's irritating. I had a mama do it to me on the TP once. It even had my DS's hand in the picture!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy*
Is there some huge thing that happened that everybody else knows about that if I knew about I would understand this?

This thread started b/c of another thread where the OP was using a copyrighted picture in her auction. This thread spun out of that.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

So, wouldn't copying and pasting directly from a website be copyright infringement as well?


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsaylou*
Part of a WAHM's time is picture taking. I don't take really nice pictures of my items for the fun of it, I take them to show the customer a true depiction of what her item looks like. I don't even have the really *expensive* software neccesary to "tube" the picture and make it look really spiffy.

So

1 - many WAHM"s spent a lot of money on the camera and the software to make that picture

2 - After making the diapering item the WAHM *spent* her time to properly photograph the item.

3 - Having that nice spendy picture increase the sales on her site.

Not trying to be snotty, just clear. The person putting up that auction is taking advantage of all the above.

Its not exactly like pattern copyright or anything, but its along the same lines.


But still this is work they have already done for their business. They are in no way losing out by somebody else using the picture. Where is the harm?

PS- I don't think you're being snotty.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
No, they don't make money off the pictures but it adds value to their product. They are the ones who take the time to take nice pictures of their items and they have legal rights to those pictures. Put yourself in their shoes. Wouldn't you be upset if you stocked your store w/35 AIO's (just making up an example here) only to find one of them on eBay using YOUR picture that you took the time to take? Again, that's stealing if you did not take the picture yourself and not only that, it's irritating. I had a mama do it to me on the TP once. It even had my DS's hand in the picture!







:

This thread started b/c of another thread where the OP was using a copyrighted picture in her auction. This thread spun out of that.

Yes, it adds value to their product, and somebody else using the same picture to resell something doesn't take value away from the wahm's product.

I would be upset if I were a wahm and somebody bought something from me to try to resell it and make money. It wouldn't be about the picture. It would be about them making money off my product.

I still don't get the problem.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy*
But still this is work they have done. They are in no way losing out by somebody else using the picture. Where is the harm?

PS- I don't think you're being snotty.









I guess its just out of respect for the work they have done. Maybe they should start selling the right to use their pics just like with a pattern or a song.

I'm not losing anything by a WAHM using a pic of my baby on their site, but its my baby and my picture, kwim?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
This thread started b/c of another thread where the OP was using a copyrighted picture in her auction. This thread spun out of that.

Did it turn into drama? Just wondering if I missed anything good







:


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsaylou*
I guess its just out of respect for the work they have done.











Exactly!

chrissy-I think you're reading too much into it. I'm not sure how I or any other poster can make it any clearer. Hopefully you can understand where we're all coming from. The bottom line is it's the WAHM's property and as Lindsay said, it's about respect and common courtesy.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Did it turn into drama? Just wondering if I missed anything good







:

Sort of. You and your popcorn are too late. :LOL I think it was locked and maybe deleted?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
Sort of. You and your popcorn are too late. :LOL I think it was locked and maybe deleted?









Why didn't someone come and get me ? Don't you all know I have no life and live for this stuff!!







:


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*







Why didn't someone come and get me ? Don't you all know I have no life and live for this stuff!!







:









:

*note to self-holler at Jamie next time there's drama*


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

: I've missed you Jamie. The drama isn't the same without you. :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay I read the thread. It really made my night







I was feeling sad because I only have a week left in my house but nothing like diaper drama to get my mind back to where it belongs..the MDC diapering board


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Glad we could make your night.







:


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

It doesnt matter if it doesnt "harm" anyone. Pictures/graphics/text published on websites are owned and copyrighted by the owner of the website. Therefore its illegal to just take and use them without permission







If I spent 30 minutes to an hour photographing a product, editing out the background (which is a PITA) and listing it in my store.... then someone came along took the picture (without asking) so they could possibly sell their item for profit on ebay I would feel a bit taken advantage of. Its not ok for them to steal my property and then possibly make a profit on it... hope this isnt snarky either.. just trying to clarify









ETA : this isnt about anyone in particular or finger pointing. I see it happen a lot and just thought it was possibly because many were not aware that graphics/text/pictures were covered by copyright law as soon as they are published









=


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

not snarky at all.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:

I still don't get the problem.
With all due respect, it doesn't matter if you "get" it or not. It is illegal (and many people think it's immoral as well) to steal and/or misuse someone else's intellectual property.

Most people in my area, including me, think that the 25mph speed limit on a certain (straight, rarely used, non-residential) road is way too low and don't see the harm in going faster. If I got caught I'd get a ticket. It's illegal, no matter how I feel about it.

Stealing intellectual property is also illegal, no matter how you feel about it.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Well, I am pretty sure I have never used a wahm's picture and as I said I never will. I was just trying to understand the *why* behind the whole issue. I totally get it now in terms of somebody buying something and reselling it to make money off the wahm (rather than just reselling when they are done). Anyway, I was just trying to understand *why* it bothered wahms and what the drama was that started this.

I appreciate all the responses from people who were actually trying to help me understand the issue. Maybe I'm just spending too much time around my 3 year old who always wants to know "why?"


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Ok, I'm going to put a whole new spin on this... and hope I don't get beat up :LOL

I *do* put alot of time in pictures as most WAHMs. I also appreciate all of the points raised by all the WAHMs on this thread BUT I would sometimes rather someone use a picture off my site to resell my product than use their own (provided the product was still in good condition). I have seen some of my poor products pictured for resale and cringed. It wasn't the quality of the product but the quality of the picture (well, at least I hope so :LOL). Meaning, for instance, that the colors were totally off and the picture(s) ended grossly representing my product.

Am I totally off the mark here?

Nada







:


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think the *why* is not so much that a WAHM will be bothered by you showing off a picture -- it's more that intellectual property rights are slowly being eroded because it's so easy to steal (download, right-click, burn a CD, etc.) and everybody does it and it doesn't seem like such a big deal but it is.

Oops, how did I get on this soapbox? Sorry!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Nada- I dont think you are off the mark







I am sure there are lots of mamas who agree with you! And if that is the case than by the seller simply asking you if they can use the picture, it wouldnt be a problem, kwim? I'm not against people using WAHM pictures at all.... I'm just pleading that people ask the WAHM before doing it


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
Nada- I dont think you are off the mark







I am sure there are lots of mamas who agree with you! And if that is the case than by the seller simply asking you if they can use the picture, it wouldnt be a problem, kwim? I'm not against people using WAHM pictures at all.... I'm just pleading that people ask the WAHM before doing it









Yup! TOTALLY makes sense.


----------



## Marinerbaby (Dec 3, 2004)

I totally get and agree with the copyright thing.







What I don't understand is why Ebay would pull one auction and leave others with the same picture's? Isn't it the same thing?







:


----------



## mamaroo (Mar 7, 2004)

here's a little thought to add to this...
I am a wahm and it does bother me to see some of the pics from my site used in ebay auctions...here's why.

I had a custom made pic of a wonderoos showing all the details and features made for me by my awesome webdesigner ( Jess from Very Designs)

I paid for this picture to be created. So Jess worked very hard on creating it specifically for my website and I worked very hard to pay for the picture. I see this pic on ebay in lots of auctions for wonderoos and not once was permission asked. On the website it clearly states that all pics are copyrighted.

I don't mind granting permission but in this instance, it is a lot like anything a car, a sweter, a pair of sunglasses, when someone borrows something you paid for, they shoudl ask first.

That is my take on it, especially when it pertains to professional images that the wahm herself had to buy for the site.

Jess


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Interestingly enough, two new auctions for FM fitteds just popped up on ebay. . .both with the Fluffymail pics in the listing. Hmmmm. . . .


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

I've stayed out of this so far b/c I'm not a WAHM and don't have a *personal* stake in it, but there is something that I'm surprised hasn't been brought up. For a businessperson, time IS money. It's not fair for one businessperson to have to spend hours, or pay someone to spend their hours, making pictures--hours that could be spent working on their business or money that could be invested in their business--only to have another businessperson come along and spend no time and no money on those same pictures. It gives the person who is "stealing" the pictures an unfair advantage.

ETA: And we can't say that b/c it's ebay or the TP, that it doesn't hurt the WAHM, b/c businesses DO compete w/ the secondary markets. After all, were it not for a secondary market, there would be a greater demand for the primary market. In fact, this is part of why some industries created the concept of planned obsolescence, to squash the demand for the secondary market.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marinerbaby*
I totally get and agree with the copyright thing.







What I don't understand is why Ebay would pull one auction and leave others with the same picture's? Isn't it the same thing?







:

Ebay doesn't go checking but if the auction is reported then they will cancel it...


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marinerbaby*
I totally get and agree with the copyright thing.







What I don't understand is why Ebay would pull one auction and leave others with the same picture's? Isn't it the same thing?







:

I've seen this too, Ruth. I guess you have to report it like Susan said. Just last night I was looking at maternity clothes and a seller took the page right from the catalog (she even said so in her auction!) and put it in her listing. I mean seriously, you can get in big trouble for it. Especially w/these bigger companies.

mom2orion-I saw the newest Fluffymail auctions too and figured that mama probably hasn't read this thread yet. :LOL


----------



## mishpiggy (Oct 8, 2004)

mom2orion-I saw the newest Fluffymail auctions too and figured that mama probably hasn't read this thread yet. :LOL[/QUOTE said:


> They better read the thread cause Fluffymail will not let you use their pictures!!!!! This I found out. Unless they got permission...


----------

